# Shelby Days............?



## Kato (Jul 9, 2021)

I forgot - but isn't this weekend the Shelby days ride / festival in Shelby, OH...........???
Gotta do some checking - see if it is and if weather is going to be OK.
Southern Ohio gonna get heavy rain both days but Shelby is further north.

@blasterracing  - any info to share ??


----------



## blasterracing (Jul 10, 2021)

Yes it is.  We are over in Salem, Ohio racing.


----------



## Stanley (Jul 11, 2021)

Great day, many bike friends from all over the state and across the country.  Stopped by the son of one of the founders of the Cycle Co....Lee Smith in his 90's. The white house seen here.


----------



## cyclingday (Jul 12, 2021)

Outstanding!
Thanks for posting.


----------

